# upstate NY expecting snow 11/26_11/27



## Mholubek (Oct 6, 2014)

Weather men are calling for 2-4 weds. 3-8 Thursday. 

Everyone ready!!!???


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Gonna be a 10" mess.


----------



## Mholubek (Oct 6, 2014)

...and it's starting


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Just glancing off us here in... Northern NY I guess we're called


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this our thread this year? If so I put in 11 hrs wed into thu. Boss man got a couple of Lowes stores, I'm down at the Glenmont one. It's not a bad place to do once the cars are gone. Jtv you ever get a newer truck?


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

we barely got dusted up here north of Plattsburgh… id like to see a good snow soon!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone else hate the hit or miss **** in the beginning of winter?

I've had meetings, went over the lots . Packed for buffalo emergency and countless be ready tonight text!!

Hell I even got called at 2 am just too hear I didn't mean too call you!! Doh yea I fall back asleep easy!!

I'm ready to tell them don't warn me just surprise me with the call lol


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Stik208;1884735 said:


> Is this our thread this year? If so I put in 11 hrs wed into thu. Boss man got a couple of Lowes stores, I'm down at the Glenmont one. It's not a bad place to do once the cars are gone. Jtv you ever get a newer truck?


I just bought a new truck today!payup

I actually started the thread but I called it 2013-2014 so it gets over looked. I'll start a new one


----------



## Mholubek (Oct 6, 2014)

Got about 10in here in Schenectady, maybe 7-8 by 4am Thursday when I got up to hit properties. 

Seems the bulk here came from about 9pm weds (as I was at the shop divking with my hubs) and bout stopped around 4am Thursday

Latham didn't get as much.maybe 6in at best...


----------

